# Solved: BAD_POOL_HEADER et..al



## barnboy (Jul 29, 2008)

I am running XP in Boot camp on my Mac Pro.
When I couldn't remove a program, IDid a system restore to two day earlier, when XP rebooted....no USB control...so no mouse or keyboard. Then constant BSOD. 

The screen reads..."Checking system files...blah blah blah, fixed errors...blah, blah"
Then tries to reboot and does it all over again.
Safe mode...no luck...black screen with many sys files listed.

other screens.....
"Could not start because of computer / disk hardware config. problem"
"Could not read from selected boot disk, check boot path and disk hardware"
BAD_POOL_HEADER

For a while it was letting me get to my desktop...but no mouse or key control.
Now I can't get to desktop at all


----------

